# Split rim question (my error)



## wxnav (Jul 20, 2010)

Posted earlier in the wrong forum. Any advice appreciated: 
New to this forum - glad to have found y'all! My Gravely Convertible walk-behind got a flat this weekend. I'm confused about how to remove wheel/tire for repair: Do i remove entire wheel by un-screwing the center hub 15/16 nut, or do i remove the hex-bolts around the rim? I'm not repairing the tire myself - will take to local shop. I've been told "yes" to both questions (by people who i may not trust to be correct). Or.... Is it just a "simple trick" to remove the split rim; repair/replace the tube & reinstall the rim? Need an expert answer please, so here I am...THANKS!


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

Three bolts are for mounting the rim and three bolts are for holding the two rim halves together. Remove the wheel then split the rim.


----------

